# Trying this again



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

This call is turned from Kingwood and has an extra fancy, Titanium band. It is tenon fitted for a lifetime of service.




























$50 or???? and I'll pay the postage to anywhere in the U.S.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Weasel send me a PM. I can return a PM on this iPad but I can't send one. I'm interested in that call. Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's magic SG !

Don't tell him the secret words weasel !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay...here it goes. I'm giving away a secret here, so don't tell any call makers. Stonegod.....have you heard of captured ring tools? They are tools specifically designed to turn rings on a spindle to where the inside diameter of the ring is smaller than the outside diameter of the spindle. That way the ring cannot be taken off of the spindle. Well, I don't use one of those. I've never made a bowl, either. The closest thing I've made to a bowl is a turkey, friction/pot call. If any of ya'll turkey hunt keep an eye out for some pot calls that I'll post before spring season. I have some real interesting and different woods this year. Actually my ringed predator calls are turned from one piece of wood. I turn a tenon on the mouthpiece that fits into the barrel of the call. The tenon also has to fit the inside diameter of the band. I turn the outside of the call adjacent to the band just a bit larger than the outside diameter of the band. Once it is finished it is glued and pressed together in a clamp until the glue sets. There are a few tricks that are too much to go into here and it took some experimenting to figure out, but that's the basics of how I get the ring on there. I try to make each call better than the last. At this point I'm at about every 3rd call being better than previous calls. They will all work, but I'm striving for perfection. The call in this post is the best as far as fit that I have done to this point. The fit is so close that this call could have been used without gluing. The wood (Kingwood) costs more than much of the other wood I use and the band is the second most expensive band I've ever put on a call. It is almost as expensive as the fancy, gold bands.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful, breathtaking!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments. This call is sold. There will be more if you are interested.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Really nice looking call Weasel and that is some cool banding work. I used some titanium on some custom motorcycle parts and that stuff is hard to work.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Your gonna make me wait untill spring
man thats just cruel,i never quit turkey hunting(see screen name)
just because the season ends doesnt mean i cant go in the woods and call them

Seriously,i cant wait to see them.

If they are half as nice looking as that there call is,
then they must be awesome to behold with the eye


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work Weasel!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments. I have to change my lathe setup to switch to turning turkey calls that's why I concentrate on one type of call at a time.


----------

